# Low energy springer? Opinions!



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Hi there 

Not sure if this is the right section to post this in?

My springer is nearly 16wks old. We got her when she was 10wks and shes our 1st dog weve owned. We were told a springer would have boundless energy,tireless and on the go all day.......our springer is none of that and Im getting a little worried about it.

She had a tum bug few wks ago and was on antibiotics (was not eating anything) but has since recovered after her meds and a week of chicken,fish & rice but now shes back onto her Wainwrights and pleased to say she eats it all.

We take her out twice a day and she will happily run around etc and sometimes chase a ball, I love to see her run! But when we are home shes mainly just in her crate lying down or fast asleep, is this normal? Even sometimes on a walk she will sit or have a quick lie down. 
She seems fine in herself but as shes our first dog i have nothing to compare it to.

Could she just be a calmer springer, more chilled than your average one or should all springers, esp as a pup be full of life? Of course at times she has lots of energy but not as much as i think she should have.

My hubby tried to get her to play last night, got treats and was trying to make her work for them,encouraging her to go fetch (which she can do) but she wasnt interested, chose to lie down but after bout 10mins did seem to perk up a bit.

 please help

Elaine xxx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like a normal puppy to me.


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

My springer has never been like people say, she sleeps a lot and only gets exited when she is working or chasing rabbits


----------



## sachagsdskyess (Aug 2, 2010)

My springer is like that too, its normal!!! at the end of the day every human is different and the same applies to dogs!!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Little puppies tend to konk out quickly after walks or play, it's normal. My shih tzu is just over a year old now and he snoozes through the day apart from walkies or playtime!


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone, its really put my mind to rest about how she is 

Its nice to hear that your springers are just like my Tilly, everyone seems to say how energetic and tireless they are and frown and say 'oh dear' when I say shes not like that at all!

She will get up throughout the day and have a little play or come and see me but quite quickly she is back in her crate lying down! 
Unfortunately Im having to keep her on a lead at the mo (terrible habit of eating other dogs poo) so need to try stop that so keeping her close to me for now so shes not getting her super runs, I do run with her but Im not mega fit :lol:



Thanks for reassuring me, its made me feel a lot better!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Wait til she hits the 7 month stage, you wont be complaining about her being quiet then lol


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Oscar is very calm and sleeps a lot as well. And, although he then goes into top gear for short bursts, top gear isn't quite as mad as I was expecting! :lol:

She's still a pup, she will sleep a lot. They are putting all that energy into growing at the moment. As soon as she's a young adult she'll be more fast forward- I reckon. But maybe not! Maybe if you are offering enough exercise and mental stimulation she'll never have that "mad" thing?

We'll see I guess! :lol:

I reckon in 6 months time we'll both be wanting the sleepy puppies back! :thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Werehorse said:


> Oscar is very calm and sleeps a lot as well. And, although he then goes into top gear for short bursts, top gear isn't quite as mad as I was expecting! :lol:
> 
> She's still a pup, she will sleep a lot. They are putting all that energy into growing at the moment. As soon as she's a young adult she'll be more fast forward- I reckon. But maybe not! Maybe if you are offering enough exercise and mental stimulation she'll never have that "mad" thing?
> 
> ...


Believe me in 6 months time yes you will lol


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Spaniel mad said:


> Wait til she hits the 7 month stage, you wont be complaining about her being quiet then lol


Lol, yep im sure ill be eating my words :lol:



Werehorse said:


> Oscar is very calm and sleeps a lot as well. And, although he then goes into top gear for short bursts, top gear isn't quite as mad as I was expecting! :lol:
> 
> She's still a pup, she will sleep a lot. They are putting all that energy into growing at the moment. As soon as she's a young adult she'll be more fast forward- I reckon. But maybe not! Maybe if you are offering enough exercise and mental stimulation she'll never have that "mad" thing?
> 
> ...


Its good to hear its not just my springer that isnt hyper and non stop!!!

I think we'd better enjoy the peace we are getting right now!!


----------



## SandraP (Jun 3, 2010)

Hiya

Jake is the same, he has his little outbursts but sleeps quite a bit. Especially after his walk at night,
He takes himself off to his crate about 9.30ish and thats him for the night lol.
xxx


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

SandraP said:


> Hiya
> 
> Jake is the same, he has his little outbursts but sleeps quite a bit. Especially after his walk at night,
> He takes himself off to his crate about 9.30ish and thats him for the night lol.
> xxx


Ah bless, sounds like Tilly too! We are not long back from a walk and she always does the same when we get back- have a drink then gets in her crate and sleeps!

Hows Jakes toilet training going?


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

SandraP said:


> Hiya
> 
> Jake is the same, he has his little outbursts but sleeps quite a bit. Especially after his walk at night,
> He takes himself off to his crate about 9.30ish and thats him for the night lol.
> xxx


:lol: They do have doggy's bed time don't they?


----------



## SandraP (Jun 3, 2010)

Rubyrubes said:


> Ah bless, sounds like Tilly too! We are not long back from a walk and she always does the same when we get back- have a drink then gets in her crate and sleeps!
> 
> Hows Jakes toilet training going?


Toilet training is going really well just now. Only really having 1 accident each day now. Really pleased lol. Think something just clicked in his head and he decided he preferred going outside lol


----------



## SandraP (Jun 3, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> :lol: They do have doggy's bed time don't they?


Lol they sure do. Jake takes himself to bed and if we don't go soon after him he comes back through and gives us a look as if to say its bedtime so go to bed lol. He's so funny just now. 
How's Oscar gettin on?


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

:lol: @ Jake - that's well cute. Oscar just sleeps on the floor and refuses to move after about 9pm, we have to practically scrape him off the floor to go out for last wees.

Oscar is doing ok generally but he has picked up some unwelcome passengers from the garden... harvest mites!! They are all over him and very yuck. We are going to smite them though and hopefully they'll go away although apparently they are quite difficult to get rid of.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

As mentioned, they are all different and I wouldnt worry (but I do:lol

Heidi is a little terrier cross and like you I expected hyper. She was up until a year old, then seemed to lose her mojo and become this v laid back little soul that no longer needed as much exercise. My theory was always to give her plenty so that she wasnt tempted to use pent up energy in naughty habits at home. Suddenly I had the chilled little mite with no pent up energy and no need for lthe usual walks or bouts of play with mates. We still enjoy our walks and play with a much more chilled attitude.
I am sure Tilly is just being herself


----------



## Boudicca1959 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi 
Sounds like a normal pup to me,she is still a baby.
We had a litter of nine puppies >oh the joys


----------

